# Easton EA90 SL Wheels vs. Custom



## pcoady

Looks like I can pick up EA90 SL Wheelset for just under $500. It would seem to get something comparable from a custom builder, it'd probably run an extra $150. (Maybe more, I'm sure I'd get sucked into little upgrades here an there when they help me spec.)

Any thoughts? That Eason set seems good for the money. But, people always rave about what a big difference a custom set of wheels makes. I'm under no time pressure. Frame doesn't arrive for another 6-8 weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## pcoady

*Additional Info*

Oh, and I'm 160# rider, if that helps. Plan to race / ride off road. (Although I'll miss this race season with this particular build.)


----------



## bopApocalypse

I don't build wheels professionally, but it certainly seems that you can match those wheels for less $$.

Looking at retail costs:
2 kinlin rims $110 (price from fairwheel - 22mm front, 27mm rear to 'match' easton)
52 2.0/1.7 spokes $60 (guesstimate)
Ultegra hubs $150 (non-sale prices @ nashbar)

total: $320. And that's just retail prices.. The custom builders might be able to buy these things at closer to wholesale. Obviously you have to add in the builder's labor costs. 

Bottom line - it's worth getting in touch with a builder to see what they can do for you, atmo.


----------



## MaestroXC

And if they're for cross, you can get tubular rims.


----------



## sokudo

Easton R4 hubs are very very nice. I would not trade them for Ultegra hubs.
Sapim makes round spokes for EA90 wheels. 



bopApocalypse said:


> I don't build wheels professionally, but it certainly seems that you can match those wheels for less $$.
> 
> Looking at retail costs:
> 2 kinlin rims $110 (price from fairwheel - 22mm front, 27mm rear to 'match' easton)
> 52 2.0/1.7 spokes $60 (guesstimate)
> Ultegra hubs $150 (non-sale prices @ nashbar)
> 
> total: $320. And that's just retail prices.. The custom builders might be able to buy these things at closer to wholesale. Obviously you have to add in the builder's labor costs.
> 
> Bottom line - it's worth getting in touch with a builder to see what they can do for you, atmo.


----------



## wunlap togo

MaestroXC said:


> And if they're for cross, you can get tubular rims.


Check out the Easton EA-70x tubulars if you're considering that route. Reasonable weight, bomber hubs and really good shape to the rims. The glue surface is shallow and wide, makes for an easy time with the glue.


----------



## brentster

I got the EA 90 SLX wheels off EBAY about 6 months ago for $500. I'm 150 pounds.

The bearings are phenominal.


----------



## pcoady

brentster said:


> I got the EA 90 SLX wheels off EBAY about 6 months ago for $500. I'm 150 pounds.
> 
> The bearings are phenominal.


I notice that the SLX's are on firesale prices everywhere, where the SL's are selling close to retail on most online shops. Wonder why?

Thanks everyone for advice.


----------



## lousylegs

At your weight (I weigh about the same), I would look at the SL versus the SLX for cross, and yes at that price range, I would look more at the Easton's than custom. I was in the same boat a month ago or so, when I was looking at new wheels and thought about going custom, but to get the quality I wanted, it would have been more than what I had to pay. I then found a deal on the Easton Tempest II for $450 and man, those are the nicest wheels I have ever ridden. 

As for cross, I have used a set of circuits for 5 years, and only last year did I have to replace the bearings and cassette body (got a lot of sand in there), but that rebuild cost me about $50 total and now the wheels run like new and have better bearings. 

I think that Velomax/Easton wheels are often overlooked, but are some of the best wheels out there.


----------



## mshaw99

How have the EA 70x worked out for CX racing? I'm building up a new set of wheels with Grifo XS 34's and was wondering if the 70x was wide enough (vs. Reflex)? I weigh ~175 so also wasn't sure if they'd be as durable.


----------



## wunlap togo

mshaw99 said:


> How have the EA 70x worked out for CX racing? I'm building up a new set of wheels with Grifo XS 34's and was wondering if the 70x was wide enough (vs. Reflex)? I weigh ~175 so also wasn't sure if they'd be as durable.


I don't know, they seem pretty bomber but they're on the B bike so I've only had to use them for an hour or so total this year. I've been beating the hell out of a pair of EC-90 SLX carbon wheels and they've been holding up great, even after I rode the rear one with a flat for nearly half a lap last week. 

Big tires will work beautifully on the EA 70X wheels. The rims have a somewhat deep profile that might be better for bigger riders than the Reflex.


----------

